# Edo Minato vs Edo Madara



## Mawt (May 1, 2021)

The disgrace of the Hokage fights the disgrace of the Uchiha, who wins? 

Distance: 20m
Location: Sanninband's HQ
Mindset: Bloodlusted
Knowledge: None

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## t0xeus (May 1, 2021)

Mawt said:


> the disgrace of the Uchiha


 

The King of Uchihas, Madara, stomps the femboy. Low diff.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Kage 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fused (May 1, 2021)

"Disgrace of the Uchiha"

- Destroyed the Five Kage.
- Killed Naruto and Sasuke (forced Kishimoto to save them with Hagoromo Asspull no jutsu).
- Turned the Tailed Beasts into his pets (Akatsuki took 300 years to do that, Madara took 300 milliseconds).
- Became Ten Tails Jinchuuriki.
- Awakened Rinnegan and Rinnesharingan.
- Has no weakness.
- Pretty much accomplished his plan "Eye of the Moon Project", successfully enthralled the planet under Mugen Tsukuyomi.
- Forced Kishimoto to retcon half the lore and introduce an asspull to replace him.
- The only Uchiha Immune to Talk no Jutsu (as he did nothing wrong in the first place).

Anyway, Madara annihilates this fodder. As always when it comes to Minato vs. Madara match-ups, Minato needs to defeat Madara's pet before he can even think of taking on the Owner himself

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Hellblade (May 1, 2021)

Minato will win easily. Teleportation and shinigami-GG. Any version of Madara will lose to the base Minato. Fact of Manga.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## Impulse (May 1, 2021)

Madara wins low difficulty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## aiyanah (May 1, 2021)

this slander is fine so long as it goes both ways.

stalemate.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Azula (May 1, 2021)

Madara is used to fighting old farts who take too long to get to where the action is.

Minato sends the senior to retirement home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stonez (May 1, 2021)

Madara low diffs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Hellblade (May 1, 2021)

Azula said:


> Madara is used to fighting old farts who take too long to get to where the action is.
> 
> Minato sends the senior to retirement home.


Black Zetsu considered the daimyo more worthy rivals than Madara JJ.


----------



## Monarch (May 1, 2021)

One PS slash from Madara will flatten Minato's scattered Kunai FTG markings as the blade itself cut through 2 meteors , while the shockwave reached far enough to slice 2 mountains .

Minato will get hit by the slash as well , and will get negged by it along with his Kunais .

Madara's Deep Forrest Emergence's toxic pollen will also spread over the area that Minato's scattered Kunais are deployed , making his strategy redundant , and once the pollen fills his lungs , he will collapse .

PS scales to Sage Mode amped Mokujin as both constructs stalemated during the war arc , and Base Mokujin is already on par with 100% Kurama , while Sage Mode amped Mokujin is significantly more durable than Base Mokujin , and vastly above 100% Kurama due to the Sage Mode amp .

In comparison , Minato's BM avatar only represents 50% of Kurama , so it's significantly dwarfed in power by PS , and the only construct that busted Madara's PS open is the Buddha Statue that is above SM amped Mokujin in power , who in turn is above 100% Kurama , and 100% Kurama is twice as strong compared 50% Kurama that makes up Minato's BM avatar .

So going by this , Minato's BM is going to be destroyed by a couple of PS slashes , and at the same time , lacks the necessary firepower to put a dent in Madara's PS .

There is nothing Minato can do here , except to try and fight , but get stomped in the process .

Madara wins .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## MHA massive fan (May 1, 2021)

Madara should win here
One glare and he could more than likely suppress kyuubi 
From there low diff win

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 1, 2021)

Madara wins mid diff at most. Minato can’t get past his Perfect Susanoo

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bonly (May 1, 2021)

Minato wins low diff as he can outright blitz Madara in base so giving him KCM makes the blitz even faster. Or Minato can erase Madara and his PS with a Rasengan while in BM due to his Rasengan being stronger then 4 Bijuudama from Juubi Jin Obito which already destroyed PS!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Azula (May 1, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Minato will get hit by the slash as well



Madara isn't even fast enough to hit Base Hashirama.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> One PS slash from Madara will flatten Minato's scattered Kunai FTG markings as the blade itself cut through 2 meteors , while the shockwave reached far enough to slice 2 mountains .



Minato can easily tag an area as big as Hokage barrier that dwarfs PS and he can easily use shunshin to get behind PS.

PS sword gets redirected by S/T barrier just like Kurama tbb.

PS slash will not even destroy nearby kunais because they are too small, they will just get blown like the Kages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crow (May 1, 2021)

NF is full of trolls now. I'm a Minato stan, and there's no way he's winning without any restrictions on Madara.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 7 | Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Monarch (May 1, 2021)

Azula said:


> Madara isn't even fast enough to hit Base Hashirama.


Minato isn't even fast enough to strike A4 before Bee's tentacle intervened .


Azula said:


> Minato can easily tag an area as big as Hokage barrier that dwarfs PS and he can easily use shunshin to get behind PS.


That doesn't help at all , any marking that Minato leaves is destroyed by PS , a single slash is more than enough to neg 2 meteors and 2 mountains . 2 PS slashes means double that amount .

If he tags an area as big as that , Madara just destroys it , or floods it with toxic pollen .

Minato has nowhere to go .

And he is not tagging Madara anytime soon given that he negged a blitz attempt from KCM 2 Naruto who is faster than KCM 1 Naruto who has been compared to Minato in speed .




Azula said:


> PS sword gets redirected by S/T barrier just like Kurama tbb.


The PS sword isn't a projectile .

And that's assuming he can react to a PS slash .

As far as I'm concerned , PS scales above Sasuke's amped Legged V3 that kept up with the BSM avatar in speed and almost tagged Juubito , the same individual who blitzed Minato .




Azula said:


> PS slash will not even destroy nearby kunais because they are too small, they will just get blown like the Kages.


You are right , not only they will get destroyed by the blade , but will also get blown away and vaporized .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Danisor (May 1, 2021)

Tengai Shinsei diff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 1, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Minato will get hit by the slash as well , and will get negged by it along with his Kunais .


Kurama's tails can block the 10 Tails laser, but Perfect Susanoo will oneshot Kurama avatar along with the tails? How would Madara seal him after that even if this wasn't a bad argument?
 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Madara's Deep Forrest Emergence's toxic pollen will also spread over the area that Minato's scattered Kunais are deployed , making his strategy redundant , and once the pollen fills his lungs , he will collapse .


The pollen couldn't  even take down Onoki, but it's working on Kurama avatar? One that has chakra roars, Bijuu Bombs and Flying Thunder God too?
 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> There is nothing Minato can do here


Troll Perfect Susanoo with Flying Thunder God or Guiding Thunder, teleport Perfect Susanoo away, nuke Perfect Susanoo with Bijuu Bomb Barrage, blitz Madara out the gate because KCM Minato is way faster, automatically win because Edo Madara can't seal him anyway? You still don't  think you sound even a tad bit bias for the Founders?
 


Crow said:


> NF is full of trolls now.


Ikr? How is Perfect Susanoo supposed to defeat a Kurama avatar with Flying Thu-


Crow said:


> I'm a Minato stan, and there's no way he's winning without any restrictions on Madara.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Danisor (May 1, 2021)

@MaruUchiha When will you become a Chadara fan?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 1, 2021)

Minato high diffs at worst. Nothing Perfect Susanoo or meteors can do here except get trolled by Flying Thunder God/Guiding Thunder, nuked by Bijuu Bombs, or blocked by Kurama's tails. Edo Madara can't seal him anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 1, 2021)

Danisor said:


> @MaruUchiha When you will become a Chadara fan?


I am one actually. I just don't give him a Founder boost

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Danisor (May 1, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> I am one actually. I just don't give him a Founder boost


It's good you are a Chadara fan as well

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trojan (May 1, 2021)

Base Minato wins. 

I could elaborate, but I know it's useless. So, there is no need to do so.  

one thing for sure, Edo Madara stands no chance against Edo Minato.  
if nothing else, he doesn't have any sealing jutsu to completely defeat him. Not that he can do that of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Danisor (May 1, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Base Minato wins.


Become a Chadara fan, folder


----------



## Trojan (May 1, 2021)

Danisor said:


> Become a Chadara fan, folder


what is that? 

the transwomen who got fodderized by a Zetsu?


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (May 1, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Base Minato wins.
> 
> I could elaborate, but I know it's useless. So, there is no need to do so.
> 
> ...



I want to hear your subjective opinion ......  Share it ,lol
So I can see why you rate Minato so high....


----------



## Danisor (May 1, 2021)

New Folder said:


> what is that?
> 
> the transwomen who got fodderized by a Zetsu?


That was the fake Madara

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Monarch (May 1, 2021)

New Folder said:


> what is that?
> 
> the transwomen who got fodderized by a Zetsu?


So Minato was negged by Madara who in turn was fodderized by Zetsu .  

If anything , this makes Minato look even worse .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (May 1, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> I want to hear your subjective opinion ......  Share it ,lol
> So I can see why you rate Minato so high....


I think it's easier if you have a specific point you are wondering about rather than me mentioning everything. lol

But basically, what it comes down to are

1- At the start of the battle, Minato should be able to tag Madara early on since he is vastly superior to him in terms of speed.
Said tag will help him control the battle from there.

2- assuming the tag doesn't happen, people often bring "PS", and stupidly think Minato is hopeless against it for some reason. 
when Minato dealt with Kurama which is stronger than PS.

As you can see in @Perfect Susano 's sig, Hashi's Golem was able to dodge PS's slash. Seeing how Minato is vastly superior to Hashirama's speed & reaction,

 he should be fully capable of dodging the attack using his Shunshin, let alone FTG. Likewise, Minato was able to use his Shunshin to save Kushina from Kurama's attack.


Now, we have seen Minato is able to pin Kurama down (with Gamabunta). So, the same thing applies to PS (people always give it a pass based on nothing). And Minato has the sealing jutsu that can seal PS & Madara, which is 4 symbols seal.


as you can see, it says "this sealing formula is mainly used when a GIANT ENEMY or evil spirit needs to be sealed."


and PS is giant. 

3- Minato dealt with the Juubi's strongest TBB as if it were nothing. So, if Madara were to use his slashes, Minato can simply use S/T barrier to redirect them back at him.


4- People always dismiss it, but Minato has the feat of outspeeding 8th Gates Gai, so him speedblizing Madara is 100% legit, unless attacked by PIS/CIS. 

5- worst comes to worst, Minato has SF, which cannot be seen or sensed. Once it's used, Madara is fucked. There is no way around it.
the fact that it cannot be seen or sensed, shows that it is just as broken as Limbo, which almost everyone agrees that Madara defeated all those below JJ Obito with it.

SF is even more broken because once it hits you, you cannot activate any jutsu. Meaning, worst-case scenario, this is a tie. 

6- Chakra-link.


if Madara absorbs Minato's attacks/Chakra, he will create a direct link between them. Given Minato's full control over Madara's locations by teleporting him anywhere he wants, or he can teleport himself for direct attacks against Madara. 


and we have seen that can also works against Susanoo since Minato teleported Sasuke without his Susanoo
(when he saved him from Obito)


and I also believe chakra link can use wood as a means of linking chakra. Since the wood is directly controlled by Madara's chakra
just like clones are. Meaining, if Madara were to use any wood-style move, he is basically given Minato the winning lottery ticket, because that's a huge jutsu that can easily be linked 2. 


Welp, I think that's enough. 
if you have any concerns or questions go ahead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (May 1, 2021)

Crow said:


> NF is full of trolls now. I'm a Minato stan, and there's no way he's winning without any restrictions on Madara.


what is Madara's answer to SF? 



Danisor said:


> That was the fake Madara


Kaguya rapes the fodder


----------



## Danisor (May 1, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Kaguya rapes the fodder


Your destiny is to become a Chadara fan, Hussasin

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (May 1, 2021)

PS one shots that trash

Reactions: Kage 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 1, 2021)

Madara low/mid diff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charmed (May 1, 2021)

Madara wins low diff or so.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (May 1, 2021)

Alive Madara without Kyuubi would low diff

Edo Madara would stomp with Wood lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Bob74h (May 2, 2021)

Fused said:


> Anyway, Madara annihilates this fodder. As always when it comes to Minato vs. Madara match-ups, Minato needs to defeat Madara's pet before he can even think of taking on the Owner himself


Indeed madara does not even fight him instead he sends his dog after him


----------



## Bob74h (May 2, 2021)

New Folder said:


> what is Madara's answer to SF?
> 
> 
> Kaguya rapes the fodder


Was that an actual ending or just fan fic animation?


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Was that an actual ending or just fan fic animation?


it's from the anime openning. (or ending?)

I thought you consider the anime canon?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bob74h (May 2, 2021)

New Folder said:


> it's from the anime openning. (or ending?)


It is?




New Folder said:


> I thought you consider the anime canon?


I dont see there being a canon, I count all official sources unless it's specifically stated that said sources are non applicable


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> It is?


yes.


----------



## Bob74h (May 2, 2021)

New Folder said:


> yes.


Guess kaguya is stronger then.
I was wrong for once what a shocker

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JayK (May 2, 2021)

Fused said:


> "Disgrace of the Uchiha"
> 
> - Destroyed the Five Kage.
> - Killed Naruto and Sasuke (forced Kishimoto to save them with Hagoromo Asspull no jutsu).
> ...


You forgot to mention he got oneshot by BZ who has no combat capabilities.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARGUS (May 2, 2021)

Madara mid diffs


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 2, 2021)

Notice everybody saying Madara wins can't even explain how, and ignore that Madara can't even seal Minato

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Soldierofficial (May 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Notice everybody saying Madara wins can't even explain how, and ignore that Madara can't even seal Minato



PS >>>>>>>>>> your fav

Reactions: Kage 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## dergeist (May 2, 2021)

t0xeus said:


> The King of Uchihas, Madara, stomps the femboy. Low diff.



Facts



MaruUchiha said:


> Notice everybody saying Madara wins can't even explain how, and ignore that Madara can't even seal Minato



Human path says hi and cucknato (my fave) says bye

OT: You're mistaking Madara for lapdogsuke.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 2, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> PS >>>>>>>>>> your fav


Kurama avatar with Flying Thunder God/Guiding Thunder > Kurama avatar > Perfect Susanoo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## Soldierofficial (May 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Kurama avatar with Flying Thunder God/Guiding Thunder > Kurama avatar > Perfect Susanoo



Only in your wet dreams, Maru

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fused (May 2, 2021)

Kishimoto said that Madara and Hashirama are the ultimate Shinobi and that Madara specifically has no weakness.

Stop trying to put your fave against Madara, it's not going to work, accept the Story and move on with your life. 

This is my reaction to the mere existence of this thread:


----------



## dabi (May 2, 2021)

Madara takes it


----------



## Malik (May 2, 2021)

One day Minato fans here will accept that the Founders are stronger than him and there is nothing wrong about it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Kage 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## convict (May 2, 2021)

Malik said:


> One day Minato fans here will accept that the Founders are stronger than him and there is nothing wrong about it



Well the manga is over so that ship has sailed.

Madara stomps.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 2, 2021)

Malik said:


> One day Minato fans here will accept that the Founders are stronger than him and there is nothing wrong about it


I'm more of a Madara fan and Kurama's tails block, Flying Thunder God/Guiding Thunder trolls, and Bijuu Bombs nuke anything Edo Madara can dish out. It's Founders wankers that can't  get over the fact Edo Madara is only superior in portrayal,  but feats and abilities matter more in the NBD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 2 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (May 2, 2021)

Mawt said:


> The disgrace of the Hokage fights the disgrace of the Uchiha, who wins?
> 
> Distance: 20m
> Location: Sanninband's HQ
> ...


Jiraiya pillows die in crossfire

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mawt (May 2, 2021)

Notice how Maru and New Folder are spam rating every single person who says Madara wins  

Rent free

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mawt (May 2, 2021)

Anyway in my professional non biased opinion, I'd say Madara cuckdiffs Shitnato.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Fused (May 2, 2021)

One thing is for certain, I hope Kushina isn't watching.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 2, 2021)

Mawt said:


> Notice how Maru and New Folder are spam rating every single person who says Madara wins
> 
> Rent free


Explain how Perfect Susanoo is supposed to defeat a Kurama avatar with Flying Thunder God,  and why all of you ignore that Madara can't seal Minato while you're at it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Impulse (May 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Madara can't seal Minato while you're at it


Madara can use the human path to rip Minato soul out can he not?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Monarch (May 2, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Madara can use the human path to rip Minato soul out can he not?


He can also incapacitate him with a Wood-Dragon that will suck all off his chakra .

If he is low on chakra to the point that he can't use FTG while immobilized by the Dragon , he won't be able to escape .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 2, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Madara can use the human path to rip Minato soul out can he not?


Edo Madara has only used Preta Path on panel. Giving Edo Madara Rinnegan's other abilities is fanfic. Not to mention touching Minato is a little hard don't you think? Since Minato is way faster and can teleport away?


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 2, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He can also incapacitate him with a Wood-Dragon that will suck all off his chakra .
> 
> If he is low on chakra to the point that he can't use FTG while immobilized by the Dragon , he won't be able to escape .


Once again completely ignoring that Flying Thunder God exists


----------



## Monarch (May 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Once again completely ignoring that Flying Thunder God exists


FTG costs chakra though , doesn't it ?


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 2, 2021)

Should've known i would get a bunch of arguments where Minato is a vegetable with double digit IQ

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 2, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> FTG costs chakra though , doesn't it ?


Did you not see how much even alive base Minato spammed it? You think Bijuu Mode Minato with repelnishing chakra thanks to Edo will run out of stamina from a few FTG teleportations?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Monarch (May 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Did you not see how much even alive base Minato spammed it? You think Bijuu Mode Minato with repelnishing chakra thanks to Edo will run out of stamina from a few FTG teleportations?


At some point during the war arc , he ran out of chakra and said that he didn't have enough chakra to teleport .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 2, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> At some point during the war arc , he ran out of chakra and said that he didn't have enough chakra to teleport .


That was because he had to teleport the entire alliance


----------



## Monarch (May 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> That was because he had to teleport the entire alliance


And don't you think that spamming FTG for long periods even as an EDO at some point will leave him without enough chakra to teleport ?


----------



## Impulse (May 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Edo Madara has only used Preta Path on panel. Giving Edo Madara Rinnegan's other abilities is fanfic. Not to mention touching Minato is a little hard don't you think? Since Minato is way faster and can teleport away?


Madara did use the outer paths he certainly understands that there are 6 paths there is no reason to say he can't use the human path


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 2, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> And don't you think that spamming FTG for long periods even as an EDO at some point will leave him without enough chakra to teleport ?


Never denied that. What i said was Wood Dragon is not a threat to Minato since Flying Thunder God is way too fast for it, and it can teleport Wood Dragon away on contact or with Guiding Thunder anyway


Impulse785 said:


> Madara did use the outer paths


That wasn't Edo Madara


Impulse785 said:


> there is no reason to say he can't use the human path


How about the fact Edo Madara hasn't used that on panel, so it's unknown if he can, or atleast OOC for him to use it. We're supposed to keep them IC and use what they have actually done on panel


----------



## Mawt (May 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Explain how Perfect Susanoo is supposed to defeat a Kurama avatar with Flying Thunder God,  and why all of you ignore that Madara can't seal Minato while you're at it


Wood Dragon solos 

And did you forget Madara is a Rinnegan user who can use the Human Path?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2021)

Mawt said:


> Notice how Maru and New Folder are spam rating every single person who says Madara wins
> 
> Rent free


meh, rating is just the easier approach.

Notice that none of Madara's wankers presented an argument, nor have they even tried to refute any argument.
So, it's not like there is a debate to be held.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mawt (May 2, 2021)

New Folder said:


> meh, rating is just the easier approach.
> 
> Notice that none of Madara's wankers presented an argument, nor have they even tried to refute any argument.
> So, it's not like there is a debate to be held.


Are you mad that your fave gets solo'd by Asspulldara?


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2021)

Mawt said:


> Are you mad that your fave gets solo'd by Asspulldara?


stop being dumb for a second, would you 


it is YOU who created this thread. If you weren't interested in making an argument, nor are Madara's tards are making any argument
then what's the point of making a topic to be debated? 


like does this forum have no smart people whatsoever or what...

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2021)

@Danisor 

just because I might give you a "disagree" on your poorly thought posts from time to time
doesn't mean you have to give me a random disagree with my highly intelligently thought posts, son... :


you just need to think about what was wrong with your post and fix it.


----------



## Danisor (May 2, 2021)

New Folder said:


> doesn't mean you have to give me a random disagree with my highly intelligently thought posts, son... :


It's not random disagree, base Minato is not solo'ing Edo Madara anytime soon.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2021)

Danisor said:


> It's not random disagree, base Minato is not solo'ing Edo Madara anytime soon.


so what can Madara do Vs SF?  

----
Also, you don't give me those disagree until I smash you with one son... 
or were you being nice and considerate?


----------



## Danisor (May 2, 2021)

New Folder said:


> or were you being nice and considerate?


I'm nice and considerate, you too will become a Chadara fan one day


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2021)

Danisor said:


> I'm nice and considerate, you too will become a Chadara fan one day


Well, I am glad that you at least acknowledge that your chadara can't do shit Vs SF. 
That's a good start



-----------

why can't I access the "image" part of imgur? 
it's getting annoying..


----------



## Baroxio (May 2, 2021)

Not only is Madara just outright stronger than Minato, he's also just a straight up hard counter.

Madara has fought with Tobirama and thus should be familiar with Flying Thunder God. As a result, there's almost no chance of him falling to FTG shenanigans. He's not likely to simply let kunai get near him because he doesn't rely on intangibility. If Minato spreads out his tags, Madara can wipe them all away with his ludicrous AoE ninjutsu. Minato still has no real way around Susano.

Worse still, even if we give Minato half of the Kyuubi, Madara can literally just control or suppress the Kyuubi, by way of his Eternal Magenkyo Sharingan. Hell, he might even be able to use the Gedo Mazo and just rip the thing straight out of Minato's chest. Dude is a straight up hard counter to anything MInato wants to do in a battle.

Minato's **best** bet, is to hope for a tie with Reaper Death Seal. But I don't consider suicide a win, and I have my doubts that it can even penetrate Susano.


----------



## sy6up (May 2, 2021)

Minato > Hashirama > Madara

Minato uses Reaper Death Seal or sum other seal.

ALSO WHAT THE FUCK YOU MEAN "DISGRACE OF THE UCHIHA"????? You might have to run my fade rq. He's the King of the Uchiha and the most powerful and chad Uchiha.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He can also incapacitate him with a Wood-Dragon that will suck all off his chakra .
> 
> If he is low on chakra to the point that he can't use FTG while immobilized by the Dragon , he won't be able to escape .


The Wood Dragon would prevent Minato from using Hiraishin altogether by absorbing the chakra he would mold for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fused (May 3, 2021)

Imagine saying that Madara can only use Preta Path and not all 7 Paths of the Rinnegan while Nagato, the brat who literally got his Rinnegan from Madara, could use all 7 Paths.

Like, Bruh. You have to be trolling at this point, otherwise you're so disingenuous and hypocritical, you're actually kind of scummy. I know it's a strong word but there's nothing else to say.

If you think Madara can't use all Rinnegan abilities when Nagato (WHO GOT HIS RINNEGAN FROM MADARA) can, you're simply being scummy. 

So Universal Pull into Human Path indeed GGs, but Madara doesn't need to do that to stomp, simply one slash of his Perfect Susanoo is enough.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> Imagine saying that Madara can only use Preta Path and not all 7 Paths of the Rinnegan while Nagato, the brat who literally got his Rinnegan from Madara, could use all 7 Paths.
> 
> Like, Bruh. You have to be trolling at this point, otherwise you're so disingenuous and hypocritical, you're actually kind of scummy. I know it's a strong word but there's nothing else to say.
> 
> ...


Wow we agree for once

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fused (May 3, 2021)

Code said:


> Wow we agree for once


Indeed, you saw the light for once dear Zoomer/Borutotard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> Imagine saying that Madara can only use Preta Path and not all 7 Paths of the Rinnegan while Nagato, the brat who literally got his Rinnegan from Madara, could use all 7 Paths.


that's irrelevant really. 
Madara awakened the Rinnegan when he was an old fart, and setting on his cave (terrified of Minato, and not joining the war )
where Nagato had it for his entire life.

it's not like Madara used the Rinnegan (or needed to use it for that matter) against anyone. 

So, Nagato being better than Madara with the Rinnegan is actually more logical than the other way around.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (May 3, 2021)

Hasan said:


> The Wood Dragon would prevent Minato from using Hiraishin altogether by absorbing the chakra he would mold for it.


This is only valid if Minato has a really low amount of chakra left at the point when the wood dragon tags him. Unfortunately, here Minato already has a butt load of chakra ready to be used at a moments notice. Which means Minato can 
A) Wrap himself away to another location 

B) Wrap the wood dragon to another location. 

C) Use chakra link via the wood(since Madara would either be attached to it or be on it) to wrap them both to another location



Fused said:


> Imagine saying that Madara can only use Preta Path and not all 7 Paths of the Rinnegan while Nagato, the brat who literally got his Rinnegan from Madara, could use all 7 Paths.
> 
> Like, Bruh. You have to be trolling at this point, otherwise you're so disingenuous and hypocritical, you're actually kind of scummy. I know it's a strong word but there's nothing else to say.
> 
> ...


Provide panels of Edo Madara using all these Rinnegan abilities

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Animegoin (May 3, 2021)

Madara negs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fused (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Provide panels of Edo Madara using all these Rinnegan abilities


Provide panels of Minato going to the bathroom to take a shit, until then I'll believe that Minato is actually an alien/has Zetsu cells since he's never shown going to the bathroom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Impulse (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Provide panels of Edo Madara using all these Rinnegan abilities


Madara used the preta path


Madara used the black receiver which is part of the outer path


Madara also levitated like Pain did which part of the deva path



If Madara can use these paths no issues he should be able to use human paths along with the other paths

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> This is only valid if Minato has a really low amount of chakra left at the point when the wood dragon tags him. Unfortunately, here Minato already has a butt load of chakra ready to be used at a moments notice. Which means Minato can
> A) Wrap himself away to another location
> 
> B) Wrap the wood dragon to another location.
> ...


Refer to Hashirama's statement when he told Madara that the Dragon was absorbing the chakra which the latter was molding for his absorption technique—effectively nullifying it. Assuming that Minato does get tagged, chakra quantity won't be an issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Minato isn't even fast enough to strike A4 before Bee's tentacle intervened .


And Madara isn't even fast enough to strike back at A4 and can only get thrown away.

The Hokage race to the battlefield already settled the speed debate whether you like it or not.

Minato is way faster than other Hokages, he is 5-6 steps ahead of them and Madara can only hope to match Hashirama.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> And he is not tagging Madara anytime soon given that he negged a blitz attempt from KCM 2 Naruto who is faster than KCM 1 Naruto who has been compared to Minato in speed .



KCM Naruto has used his "yellow flash speed" 4 times only and once he used it to block Madara's attack on Gai, so Madara is already quite low on the speed scale.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> The PS sword isn't a projectile .
> 
> And that's assuming he can react to a PS slash .
> 
> As far as I'm concerned , PS scales above Sasuke's amped Legged V3 that kept up with the BSM avatar in speed and almost tagged Juubito , the same individual who blitzed Minato .



Minato with his shunshin was able to avoid a hit by 100% Kurama which is peer to PS, while carrying Kushina.

Instead of using such roundabout comparisons, just use direct comparison.

PS sword gets swallowed by S/T barrier just like the Juubi bomb which by the way is far stronger than any attack Madara or Hashirama can use.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You are right , not only they will get destroyed by the blade , but will also get blown away and vaporized .



Please show PS vaporising anything.

The 5 Kages weren't vaporized and neither was Base Hashirama even though they got hit by the shockwave. Minato will not even get hit by that as his shunshin itself is enough to evade attacks.

The Hokage barrier is far far bigger than any PS and wood forest (which is tiny compared to PS). Madara will struggle just to aim at one of the sides of the hokage barrier which has a kunai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LegionGod (May 3, 2021)

Madara mid diff this overrated blonde.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2021)

Mawt said:


> Wood Dragon solos


You are not arguing against BM Naruto here, you are arguing against BM Minato here who has other jutsus.

Wood dragon either gets crushed by Gamabunta 

or gets teleported the moment it makes contact with Minato's chakra avatar 


Do people forget Minato can teleport anything connected to him or his chakra?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fused (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> You are not arguing against BM Naruto here, you are arguing against BM Minato here who has other jutsus.
> 
> Wood dragon either gets crushed by Gamabunta
> 
> ...


Buddy you know that the Wood Dragon can drain people of their chakra near-instantly right? Which means that Minato won't have chakra to do anything.

Beyond that, Madara can simply move his Perfect Susanoo in any way and Minato's kunais will all be shattered, making his teleportation worthless.


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> Buddy you know that the Wood Dragon can drain people of their chakra near-instantly right?


Buddy you know that you are wrong? 

The wood dragon needs to hold down the target, either bite it or coil itself around it. to begin the chakra absorption process. As you can see in the image I posted Wood dragon is NOT absorbing anything.



it is being held away by Naruto in his BM avatar. If it was BM Minato in his place he would teleport it away with Hirashin.

Also Buddy did you know that Wood Dragon is slower than Hirashin, not even fast enough to catch Minato? 



Literally nothing "instant" about this wood dragon.

The only thing close to instant is Hirashin.

People literally making things up in this thread.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> Buddy you know that you are wrong?
> 
> The wood dragon needs to hold down the target, either bite it or coil itself around it. to begin the chakra absorption process. As you can see in the image I posted Wood dragon is NOT absorbing anything.
> 
> ...


Buddy, you know that Perfect Susanoo is universal and can destroy mountains in 1 sec right?



Minato isn't teleporting anywhere.


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> Buddy, you know that Perfect Susanoo is universal and can destroy mountains in 1 sec right?
> 
> 
> 
> Minato isn't teleporting anywhere.


Buddy stop living in paradise genjutsu, accept the hell that is reality 


PS sword goes bye bye 

And this is just Base Minato, imagine what BM with 100x chakra will do

Reactions: Winner 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## dergeist (May 3, 2021)

Hina be desperate to deny the original owner of the Rinnegan can't use the 6 paths 

@Animegoin you reading this?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Kage 1


----------



## dergeist (May 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> Buddy, you know that Perfect Susanoo is universal and can destroy mountains in 1 sec right?
> 
> 
> 
> Minato isn't teleporting anywhere.


----------



## Monarch (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> And Madara isn't even fast enough to strike back at A4 and can only get thrown away.


He was mid-air .

The second time they fought he got placed into a genjutsu , and Madara wasn't even fighting at full power .


Azula said:


> The Hokage race to the battlefield already settled the speed debate whether you like it or not.


There is no evidence that Hashirama used shunshin there or went all out , only Tobirama has been confirmed to use shunshin .

If Hashirama wanted to go all out , he would have used Sage Mode , but he didn't .

But even then , that's speed from point A to B , not striking speed which is more important in a fight .

Madara's striking speed is vastly above Minato's as he physically raised his war fan the moment KCM 2 Naruto got close to him at full speed and parried his miniature TBB , whereas Minato was outspeed by Bee's tentacle .

KCM 2 Naruto >>>>>>>>>>>> Bee's tentacle whether you like it or not .


Azula said:


> Minato is way faster than other Hokages, he is 5-6 steps ahead of them and Madara can only hope to match Hashirama.


Again , there is no evidence Hashirama used shunshin in that panel . If he truly used his full speed , then either Tobirama , Hiruzen or Hashirama himself would have complimented Minato for outspeeding the God of Shinobi , but it never happened .

There was also no point for Hashirama to get there before any of them . All of them 4 had to set that barrier togheter which is consistent with Minato waiting for them instead of going to the battlefield .

If anything , Hashirama was unimpressed by Minato's speed .

But if you have a scan with proof that Hashi used his full speed there , please post it .

And combat speed =/= movement speed from point A to B .


Azula said:


> KCM Naruto has used his "yellow flash speed" 4 times only and once he used it to block Madara's attack on Gai, so Madara is already quite low on the speed scale.


Sorry , but someone who can blitz SM Naruto who has better reactions than KCM Naruto isn't low on the speed scale .

KCM 2 Naruto also used his shunshin before Madara's V3 even swung his sword .

The fact that a V3 sword swing would force KCM 2 Naruto to use his full speed before Madara strikes should ilustrate you that he doesn't rank low on the speed scale .

Now picture a PS slash that scales significantly above V3 in both speed and power .

Furthermore , KCM 2 shunshin is above KCM 1 shunshin that is above A4's V2 shunshin in speed .

A4 is faster than Minato outside of FTG .

And KCM 2 Naruto also has better reactions than Minato given that KCM 1 Naruto's reaction speed is more or less equal to Minato .

So not only Minato lacks the reactions to replicate KCM 2 Naruto's feat , but also the speed in shunshin as well . 

So going by that , it's already questionable if he can react to and evade a Legged V3 Susanoo strike , let alone a PS slash .

BM Minato can replicate that speed feat though , against Madara's V3 that is , but doesn't have the feats to suggest that he can react to a PS slash .


Azula said:


> Minato with his shunshin was able to avoid a hit by 100% Kurama which is peer to PS, while carrying Kushina.


Kurama isn't a peer to PS at all .

PS is comparable to SM Mokujin which is the equivalent of 100% Kurama + SM .

In comparison , Naruto's BSM avatar that is faster than Kurama and would blitz Minato as it kept up with Juubito , and was matched in speed by Sasuke's Legged V3 Susanoo .

While his V3 was amped by KN0 and CSM it still scales far below a PS by feats , as CSM and KN0 aren't enough to make his construct equal to SM Mokujin which like I've said earlier is equal to 100% Kurama + SM amp on top .

And PS = SM Mokujin as both constructs stalemated during the war arc .

Now add Madara's striking speed that allows him to parry a physical attack from KCM 2 Naruto , PS that makes his striking speed faster and the fact that it scales above Sasuke's Legged V3 , and Minato gets blitzed by a PS slash .



Azula said:


> Instead of using such roundabout comparisons, just use direct comparison.
> 
> PS sword gets swallowed by S/T barrier just like the Juubi bomb which by the way is far stronger than any attack Madara or Hashirama can use.


Again , the PS sword isn't a projectile , but even if the barrier can swallow it , it's irrelevant , because Minato can't react to the slash in the first place .

And you might wanna consider that while he tries to use that barrier he is gonna be pressured by Toxic Pollen , and wood clones .


Azula said:


> Please show PS vaporising anything.


Look at the panel when Madara used his PS slash against the Gokage , the meteors that were directly hit by the balde were turned into dust , while the 2 mountains next to them were sliced in half .

Now show me proof that hid kunais are durable enough to withstand a PS slash .


Azula said:


> The 5 Kages weren't vaporized and neither was Base Hashirama even though they got hit by the shockwave.


They didn't get hit by the shockwave , and neither was Base Hashirama .

Madara didn't directly hit them with the slash , he aimed for the meteors first .

The second time when he raised his sword at the Gokage , that's when they were about to get hit directly , but the edo cancellation by Itachi turned off his Susanoo .


Azula said:


> Minato will not even get hit by that as his shunshin itself is enough to evade attacks.


Neither his reactions , nor his shunshin will evade a strike from PS .

Bijuu on their own aren't even that fast as A3 could fight Gyuki without having troubles tagging him , and both Kakashi and Guy could react to the Bijuu's movements in the war arc .

An avatar however is faster , Sasuke's Legged V3 could keep with Naruto's BSM avatar that in turn could keep up with Juubito who blitzed Minato .

BSM avatar is 50% Kurama + SM amp , and PS scales above it by a good amount .

And it also scales above a Legged V3 that matched the BSM avatar in speed .

Just these 2 constructs would blitz Minato by feats , and PS scales above them .


Azula said:


> The Hokage barrier is far far bigger than any PS and wood forest (which is tiny compared to PS). Madara will struggle just to aim at one of the sides of the hokage barrier which has a kunai.


The Hokage barrier needs 4 members to be activated which in turn was also why there was no point for any of them to use their full speed as the Hokage barrier had to be used first , and Minato was waiting for them instead of going on the battlefield and setting the barrier on his own .

So first you have the prove that Minato can use the barrier on his own .

And second , Madara can still destroy the area and his kunais inside of it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Monarch (May 3, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Hina be desperate to deny the original owner of the Rinnegan can't use the 6 paths
> 
> @Animegoin you reading this?


He doesn't even need to use Rinnegan to stomp Minato though .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> Buddy stop living in paradise genjutsu, accept the hell that is reality
> 
> 
> PS sword goes bye bye
> ...


@deltaniner : "PS's slashes are anti-S/T, and they will go through it to hit Minato from across the dimensions"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (May 3, 2021)

"Universal" means.

U N I V E R S A L.

So yes the Perfect Susanoo's slash can indeed transcend dimensions, as they would still be within the dimensional space-time of the universe.

There's nowhere in the universe to hide from Uchiha Madara, his Perfect Susanoo can hunt enemies across the stars.


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> "Universal" means.
> 
> U N I V E R S A L.
> 
> ...


it doesn't matter tho if Madara dies before he could even use it


----------



## Itachi san88 (May 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> "Universal" means.
> 
> U N I V E R S A L.
> 
> ...



Dude, Madara wins, but stop, please.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fused (May 3, 2021)

Itachi san88 said:


> Dude, Madara wins, but stop, please.


You defy the Manga, you defy Kishimoto, you lack knowledge:



Tell me, what does *"ALL THINGS IN THIS UNIVERSE" *mean?

Madara with ONE SLASH obliterated an ENTIRE MOUNTAIN RANGE.

Now imagine if he used TEN SLASHES, this would happen:



I do not even want to imagine what would happen if he used 15 Slashes, it is likely that the Naruto space-time would implode on itself.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blk (May 3, 2021)

Mawt said:


> Distance: 20m
> Location: Sanninband's HQ
> Mindset: Bloodlusted
> Knowledge: None



Based on these stips it could go either way.

Since knowledge is none there is a chance that Minato wins early via Shunshin/Kunai throw + FTG tag. As Madara has no knowedge of him.

But at the same time mindset is bloodlusted so Mads might decide to go immediately for PS instead of cqc (in which he would auto lose because of lack of knowledge).

In this latter case the fight depends on how FTG works with constructs.
If Minato can teleport PS away while leaving Madara there, defenseless, he wins.
If Minato can teleport Madara himself by tagging PS (via chakra-link), again Minato should win.

If neither of these things can be done Minato loses.
Simply because PS > Kurama Avatar and while Minato can avoid getting defeated with FTG and such, that won't last forever and eventually his reserves won't be able to cope with the constant high chakra consumption.

However considering that Minato has more win cons than Madara i would lean towards him.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (May 3, 2021)

Hasan said:


> Refer to Hashirama's statement when he told Madara that the Dragon was absorbing the chakra which the latter was molding for his absorption technique—effectively nullifying it. Assuming that Minato does get tagged, chakra quantity won't be an issue.


Their situation isn't the same. Madara's reserves in that scene can't be compared to BM Minato. There is no way the wood dragon will absorb all of Minato's chakra before Minato can cast a tech.

 Chakra quantity is an issue because the time it took for Hashi's wood dragon to absorb Madara's chakra is way less than the amount of time it will take to absorb BM Minato's chakra.


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

blk said:


> If neither of these things can be done Minato loses.


he can seal it with 4 Symbols seal actually.



blk said:


> Simply because PS > Kurama Avatar


from where did you come with that exactly? 



blk said:


> that won't last forever and eventually his reserves won't be able to cope with the constant high chakra consumption.


So, Minato with a higher amount of chakra won't be able to keep it up
but Madara with less amount of chakra can?


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Their situation isn't the same. Madara's reserves in that scene can't be compared to BM Minato. There is no way the wood dragon will absorb all of Minato's chakra before Minato can cast a tech.
> 
> Chakra quantity is an issue because the time it took for Hashi's wood dragon to absorb Madara's chakra is way less than the amount of time it will take to absorb BM Minato's chakra.


I am not sure what's ambiguous about what I said... You misunderstand. The Dragon absorbs the chakra which the victim molds for a technique, so the technique never comes to materialize. In Madara's case, he was trying to use chakra-absorption technique but the chakra he molded for that purpose, the Dragon took it. Similarly, in Minato's case, the Dragon is going to take the chakra that Minato intends for (let's say) Hiraishin.



Basically, the chakra goes to the Dragon and not the technique.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Kage 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Hasan said:


> Basically, the chakra goes to the Dragon and not the technique.


that some fanfiction level. 



here, the wooden dragon was coiling itself around Kurama, and yet he used TBB and destroy it just fine.

and Naruto used his Shunshin, and destroy it just fine.


The wooden dragon only nullified Madara's ability to use Preta Path
because Madara was trying to suck chakra in, where the wooden dragon was doing the reverse. So, they canceled each other out.
not that the wooden dragon prevents you from using your attacks entirely.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2021)

Yes, yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Kage 1


----------



## Mawt (May 3, 2021)

New Folder said:


> stop being dumb for a second, would you
> 
> 
> it is YOU who created this thread. If you weren't interested in making an argument, nor are Madara's tards are making any argument
> ...


I'm just trolling, chill 

You make spite threads all the time, what's the deal?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Mawt said:


> I'm just trolling, chill


I know. 



Mawt said:


> You make spite threads all the time, what's the deal?


I only make threads to spread the truth son...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (May 3, 2021)

Hasan said:


> I am not sure what's ambiguous about what I said... You misunderstand. The Dragon absorbs the chakra which the victim molds for a technique, so the technique never comes to materialize. In Madara's case, he was trying to use chakra-absorption technique but the chakra he molded for that purpose, the Dragon took it. Similarly, in Minato's case, the Dragon is going to take the chakra that Minato intends for (let's say) Hiraishin.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, the chakra goes to the Dragon and not the technique.


Nah, you are confused. 

Madara and BM Minato have access vastly different  reserves. The amount of time it would take the wood dragon to absorb Madara's chakra is not the same amount of time it would use to absorb Kurama + Minato's chakra. Due to the longer time it takes to completely absorb BM Minato's chakra, BM Minato can port away with the chakra he still has access to. 

Think of it like this 

Itachi's single use of Amateratsu will lap up a puddle of water in way less time it would  take to  lap up say a lake. Kisame has greater chance of using the remaining water in the lake than the one in the puddle - Why? Because of the time Amateratsu would not have affected every part of the lake compared to the puddle of water..

Hope it's clear now.


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2021)

Wood dragon takes so long to absorb chakra it even gets defeated >in the middle< of chakra absorbing by Naruto using jutsu.  



But here in this thread- in an alternate universe Wood Dragon is >>>>>INSTANT<<<<< apparently 

can't dodge it, can't counter it, can't destroy it, just look at my shitty diagram, it explains everything. 

Maybe Hashirama should have sent Wood dragon to save the alliance since it is so fast, it would have reached the battlefield even quicker than Minato.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (May 3, 2021)

Wood dragon is like the cherry on top, preta from an inferior rinnegan user absorbed a V2 8tails cloak in mete moments. Madura assrapes cucknato (my fave) with that combo, if he choses to use it. Not that the battle even progresses that far. Even with his asspulls my fave (Asspullnato) was shown to be the weakest of the 4 Hokage

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Nah, you are confused.
> 
> Madara and BM Minato have access vastly different  reserves. The amount of time it would take the wood dragon to absorb Madara's chakra is not the same amount of time it would use to absorb Kurama + Minato's chakra. Due to the longer time it takes to completely absorb BM Minato's chakra, BM Minato can port away with the chakra he still has access to.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying, but you're not getting what I said. It has nothing to do with Wood Dragon having to absorb Minato + Kyuubi's chakra (and so you could argue that Minato will fly away before it's taken away completely). I posted the scan above—kindly read out to me Hashirama's comment.

*EDIT:* If the Viz's is too convulated, here's another one:

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> Wood dragon takes so long to absorb chakra it even gets defeated >in the middle< of chakra absorbing by Naruto using jutsu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or he could have solo'd Madara's PS with the dragon as well. I don't see why not...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blk (May 3, 2021)

New Folder said:


> he can seal it with 4 Symbols seal actually.
> 
> 
> from where did you come with that exactly?
> ...



- can it work against chakra constructs? Doesn't seem that likely tbh. Also he has to find a suitable thing to seal it into etc;

- it's because TBBs can't even scratch PS, so i don't see how Kurama Avatar could possibly defeat it;

- hmm fair point but Edo Minato will use MUCH more chakra than Edo Madara, because he will have to teleport constantly a massive Avatar which costs a lot of chakra. While Madara needs to merely keep PS active (which he can do for a very long time);


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

blk said:


> - can it work against chakra constructs? Doesn't seem that likely tbh. Also he has to find a suitable thing to seal it into etc;


why not? Minato sealed his chakra into Naruto for example...  



blk said:


> - it's because TBBs can't even scratch PS, so i don't see how Kurama Avatar could possibly defeat it;


says who?  
by your logic, since 1 of Buddha's arms can't break Susanoo, then all 1000 can't break it? 
or do you think it needed 1 punch from 1 arm of Buddha to break Madara's PS?

Also, applying the same logic, what can PS do to defeat Kurama when we know its slashes don't affect it?



blk said:


> - hmm fair point but Edo Minato will use MUCH more chakra than Edo Madara, because he will have to teleport constantly a massive Avatar which costs a lot of chakra


not really, Minato doesn't have to make any single teleportation. As we have seen Kurama's tails are fully capable of handling
PS's slashes, so why would Minato need to teleport away exactly?



blk said:


> (which he can do for a very long time);


this is headcanon tho...


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2021)

dergeist said:


> preta from an inferior rinnegan user absorbed a V2 8tails cloak in mete moments.


I am afraid Hirashin works with chakra connection so if chakra gets absorbed, Madara (before he had a surprise gender change by Zetsu) gets soloed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> can't dodge it, can't counter it, can't destroy it,


Please indicate where did I say it can't be dodged, countered or destroyed?


> just look at my shitty diagram, it explains everything.


That diagram is an illustration of this statement. Just like I asked the other fellow, do read it out for me, please:



When you and others get through that barrier, the explanation for this one _compared _to the other events is fairly trivial, but you know that, don't you?

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (May 3, 2021)

Hasan said:


> Please indicate where did I say it can't be dodged, countered or destroyed?
> 
> That diagram is an illustration of this statement. Just like I asked the other fellow, do read it out for me, please:
> 
> ...


What about this 


 Naruto is able to form a clone while the wood dragon is absorbing his chakra..


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> What about this
> 
> 
> Naruto is able to form a clone while the wood dragon is absorbing his chakra..


I will get to that if the discussion goes in that direction but *after* we have established what Hashirama said—and what is meant by that. You and others are skipping over that and assume things which I didn't even bring up.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 3, 2021)

lol Minato gets mid diffed at worst here. The shockwaves alone from PS were enough to neg the Gokage. Madara slashed through multiple mountains in 1 slash. Minato isn’t blocking or dodging that. Nothing suggests his TBB can destroy PS either. Madara’s V4 Susanoo could casually block a TBB from full Kurama. PS is way stronger than V4. TBB gets dealt with comfortably.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> There is no evidence that Hashirama used shunshin there or went all out , only Tobirama has been confirmed to use shunshin .


So Hashirama was not even trying to save the alliance from getting killed?

He could have reached earlier but chose not to?

He willing let the alliance almost die?

Hashirama secretly faster than Tobirama and Minato?

You learn something new everyday.

Maybe Hashirama could have defeated JJ obito too, but chose not to for some reason... what do you think?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> So Hashirama was not even trying to save the alliance from getting killed?
> 
> He could have reached earlier but chose not to?
> 
> ...


He was taking in the scenery


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> So Hashirama was not even trying to save the alliance from getting killed?
> 
> He could have reached earlier but chose not to?
> 
> ...


he is almost as modest as itachi. Kappa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Monarch (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> So Hashirama was not even trying to save the alliance from getting killed?
> 
> He could have reached earlier but chose not to?
> 
> ...


You don't really get it .

Minato was the fastest going by that panel , yet , instead of rushing straight to the battlefield , he waited for the other Hokage to arrive .

Going by that , I can also assert that Minato willingly let the alliance almost die because instead of going to the battlefield , he was waiting there for the other Hokages .

If Hashirama arrived first instead , he would also have to wait for the other Hokages .

Because all of them 4 were needed to activate that barrier first .

And that is why Minato waited for them .

It doesn't really matter who from those 4 Hokages get there first , because without the other 3 , he can't do anything as that barrier required all 4 .

Tobirama was considered the fastest ninja of his time , meaning faster than both Hashirama and Madara , yet there is no feat , proof , implication , or statements to suggest that he was faster in shunshin than either Hashirama or Madara .

But we know that he was an FTG user , meaning that he can teleport himself . Teleportation is instant , so going by that he is faster than both Hashirama and Madara with FTG .

Outside of FTG , both Hashirama and Madara have better speed by feats , such as Hashirama outrunning Madara in his Majestic Attire , and Madara blitzing SM Naruto .

Minato was also considered the fastest ninja of his time , yet his shunshin was slower than A4's , but could outspeed him with FTG .

FTG is the reason both Tobirama and Minato were considered the fastest ninja of their time , not their shunshin based on feats .

And like I've said , there is no proof or implication that Hashirama used shunshin in that panel . Based on his feat of outrunning the ISO , he can easily keep up with the other Hokages shunshin without him using his own shunshin .

If he used shunshin there and arrived first instead of Minato , it wouldn't have made any difference as he would also have to wait for the others to set up the barrier .

Hashirama has better speed than Minato outside of FTG , not the other way around as Minato could evade a strike from Kurama , whereas Hashirama outran the Majestic Attire , which is : Madara's speed ( that can blitz SM Naruto ) + Kurama's speed + PS speed .

But even if Minato was faster than either Madara or Hashirama without FTG , it wouldn't really matter because they can casually react to his speed anyway .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> I am afraid Hirashin works with chakra connection so if chakra gets absorbed, Madara (before he had a surprise gender change by Zetsu) gets soloed.



In fanfic land, dear. If chakra link worked as you fap it, then Cucknato (my fave) would've been able to teleport all of the Juubito beast balls. Yet he confirmed he could only take one at a time

Also, the moment it's absorbed it becomes the person's chakra, so changes. We didn't see Nagato don a V2 cloak, so makes the situation 10 times worse for my fave (cucknato)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (May 3, 2021)

Hasan said:


> I will get to that if the discussion goes in that direction but *after* we have established what Hashirama said—and what is meant by that. You and others are skipping over that and assume things which I didn't even bring up.


But that panel basically kills your argument.

Your argument is that Minato can't use and technique if the wood dragon tags him. 

We clearly see Naruto use a technique when the wood dragon is absorbing his Avatar


----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Should've known i would get a bunch of arguments where Minato is a vegetable with double digit IQ


literally smartest kage of all time, you already know that means he's functionally retarded here in the battledome.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## dergeist (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> But that panel basically kills your argument.
> 
> Your argument is that Minato can't use and technique if the wood dragon tags him.
> 
> We clearly see Naruto use a technique when the wood dragon is absorbing his Avatar



What technique? You mean releasing the avatar to escape


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

What dogshit argument are y'all on now?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> But that panel basically kills your argument.
> 
> Your argument is that Minato can't use and technique if the wood dragon tags him.
> 
> We clearly see Naruto use a technique when the wood dragon is absorbing his Avatar


Maybe, maybe not. As I said, this comes _after_. Right now, our only concern is what does Hashirama's statement entail? Is he not _very clearly _saying chakra-absorption ninjutsu [which requires chakra] is rendered null due to the fact that the Dragon absorbs the chakra? Once we get over this, we can address the 'discrepencies' in an orderly way.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (May 3, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> whereas Hashirama outran the Majestic Attire , which is : Madara's speed ( that can blitz SM Naruto ) + Kurama's speed + PS speed .


Wait

Majestic attire is Madara's speed + Kyubbi's speed + PS Speed? Isn't Madara's speed PS's speed?


Hasan said:


> Maybe, maybe not. As I said, this comes _after_. Right now, our only concern is what does Hashirama's statement entail? Is he not _very clearly _saying chakra-absorption ninjutsu [which requires chakra] is rendered null due to the fact that the Dragon absorbs the chakra? Once we get over this, we can address the 'discrepencies' in an orderly way.


No Hasan C'mon be honest here...

There is a panel that debunks your entire argument.. you should concede on that..


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Majestic attire is Madara's speed + Kyubbi's speed + PS Speed? Isn't Madara's speed PS's speed?


No to the whole thing.


Hina uzumaki said:


> There is a panel that debunks your entire argument.. you should concede on that..


What is his argument?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (May 3, 2021)

sy6up said:


> What is his argument?


Minato can't use any technique once Madara's wood dragon tags him cuz it would absorb the chakra Minato would use to teleport...Read the previous pages, it's there


----------



## Fused (May 3, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> literally smartest kage of all time, you already know that means he's functionally retarded here in the battledome.


Yeah, because Madara didn't become Hokage LOL. Otherwise he'd be the second smartest Hokage.

It's not hard to be smarter than:

- Reincarnate of Ashura (mentally impaired sibling);
- Nazirama;
- 80 yo old fart who let Danzo remain in power even after he tried to kill him publicly;
- Fool who thought she could beat Pain;
- Kakashi the pervert;
- Reincarnate of Ashura (mentally impaired sibling).

Like this is a circus, so it's not really such a feat to be the smartest Hokage.

If you think Minato is smarter than Madara, here's what you need to do:

1) Google Amazon website.
2) Digit Naruto manga.
3) Press "Add to Shop".
4) Buy it.
5) Start reading.
6) Come back here.


----------



## Impulse (May 3, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> literally smartest kage of all time, you already know that means he's functionally retarded here in the battledome.


Tobirama>Minato in intelligence

Reactions: Like 1 | Kage 1 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Monarch (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Wait
> 
> Majestic attire is Madara's speed + Kyubbi's speed + PS Speed? Isn't Madara's speed PS's speed?


Kurama is also a component that makes up the Majestic Attire .

If you attach another part ( Kurama ) that is able to move to your PS , then it stands to reason that the Majestic Attire is faster than PS alone , and stronger as well , since Kurama's striking power is augmented by PS , and vice-versa and the same goes for their speed .

When the Majestic Attire runs or moves , so does Kurama , and the PS cladding it as well .

And yes , there is also the speed of the user that is taken into account as well since Susanoo speed scales above its user as was the case with Sasuke's Legged V3 keeping up with Juubito .

And that is why BSM , and BM avatars have better speed feats than Full Kurama , because the avatars also have the speed of the user attached to them . And both KCM 2 Naruto , and BSM Naruto are very fast .


Another example was when both Naruto and Sasuke combined their avatars against Juubito , and their Majestic Attire moved faster than their individual avatars , namely BSM avatar and Legged V3 Susanoo .

If by '' Madara's PS speed '' you mean Madara's speed augmented by PS , then we agree .

What I wanted to make clear is that the speed of the avatar is also dependant on its user , so normally 50% Kurama avatar should logically be slower than Full Kurama , but because the person operating it is KCM 2 Naruto , then that avatar is faster than Kurama .

In which case we have 50% Kurama + KCM 2 Naruto's speed >>> 100 % Kurama in speed .


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Minato can't use any technique once Madara's wood dragon tags him cuz it would absorb the chakra Minato would use to teleport...Read the previous pages, it's there


For one, it has to completely wrap around you. Two, I don't even think it's gonna touch Minato. Three, on the off-chance it does, FTG (I don't actually think that it requires chakra to be honest).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Tobirama>Minato in intelligence


Cap.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> No Hasan C'mon be honest here...
> 
> There is a panel that debunks your entire argument.. you should concede on that..


Are you serious? I am only asking you to spell out what Hashirama said. How does that statement relates to Naruto's maneuver is something we will deal with later. You are not even making an effort to say that _Hashirama was wrong because of something Naruto did_, rather pretending that Hashirama didn't even say it.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Impulse (May 3, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Cap.


Tobirama still has better intelligence feat one being creating a Jutsu bring back the dead which is edo tensei

What does Minato have that matches that feat

OK @New Folder  what makes Minato smarter than Tobirama

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Tobirama still has better intelligence feat one being creating a Jutsu bring back the dead which edo tensei


How the fuck does that mean he's smarter?


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> What does Minato have that matches that feat


He stole his FTG and made it astronomically better to the point where it became probably the greatest space-time jutsu ever.

Oh and created a big ass rasengan that makes everyone shit their pants upon seeing it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Tobirama>Minato in intelligence


xDDDDDDDDDDD


Fused said:


> Yeah, because Madara didn't become Hokage LOL. Otherwise he'd be the second smartest Hokage.
> 
> It's not hard to be smarter than:
> 
> ...


madara was dumb enough to get fooled by an edited monument which required sharingan to be read.
the person editing it didn't have sharingan.
he's not that smart in the end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Impulse (May 3, 2021)

sy6up said:


> He stole his FTG and made it astronomically better to the point where it became probably the greatest space-time jutsu ever.
> 
> Oh and created a big ass rasengan that makes everyone shit their pants upon seeing it.


Ok 
Tobirama created FTG, Edo Tensei and shadow clone Justu

He made Minato and Naruto relevant by creating these two Jutsus

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Monarch (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> He made Minato and Naruto relevant by creating these two Jutsus




@Code @KBD @Halcyonite @Soldierofficial 

Solo'd .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hina uzumaki (May 3, 2021)

Hasan said:


> Are you serious? I am only asking you to spell out what Hashirama said. How does that statement relates to Naruto's maneuver is something we will deal with later. You are not even making an effort to say that _Hashirama was wrong because of something Naruto did_, rather pretending that Hashirama didn't even say it.


It's not easy to determine what Hasirama was referring to in that scene. Was the wood dragon cancelling out preta path or Was it absorbing the chakra Madara needed to use Preta path.


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Ok
> Tobirama created FTG, Edo Tensei and shadow clone Justu
> 
> He made Minato and Naruto relevant by creating these two Jutsus


And Minato made Tobirama irrelevant when he created rasengan and made FTG better.

Naruto became relevant through the multi-shadow clone jutsu. So you're wrong.


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Give me a intelligence feat for Minato that put him above Tobirama


Figured out Kamui after seeing it in action once.


----------



## Impulse (May 3, 2021)

sy6up said:


> And Minato made Tobirama irrelevant when he created rasengan and made FTG better.
> 
> Naruto became relevant through the multi-shadow clone jutsu. So you're wrong.


Tobirama created
Edo-Tensei and Shadow clone Jutsu- two forbidden Jutsu
FTG
Created Anbu, Academy and Chunin exam- systems that all other village copied from him

Minato created
rasengan and a better FTG

Also remind me who was doing most of the tactics against Juubito It was Tobirama even Minato took order from him also he and Naruto were the only two realise that senjutsu actually worked against Juubito before the put a rasengan to his back

Again what intelligence feat does Minato have to put him above Tobirama

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> It's not easy to determine what Hasirama was referring to in that scene. Was the wood dragon cancelling out preta path or *Was it absorbing the chakra Madara needed to use Preta path*.


Thank you. It was _this_ simple. 

It's fairly straight-forward. He is highlighting that the chakra absorption ninjutsu is nullified _in connection _with Wood Dragon's ability to absorb the chakra, so it's the latter one—bolded. After all, ninjutsu is produced through chakra.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Tobirama created
> Edo-Tensei and Shadow clone Jutsu- two forbidden Jutsu
> FTG
> Created Anbu, Academy and Chunin exam- systems that all other village copied from him


No he just pitched the idea and as Hokage it was more an executive decesion. Has nothing to do with intelligence.


Impulse785 said:


> Also remind me who was doing most of the tactics against Juubito It was Tobirama even Minato took order from him also he and Naruto were the only two realise that senjutsu actually worked against Juubito before the put a rasengan to his back


I'm pretty sure that was Hiruzen but aight. And Minato had these weird mental blocks on him.


Impulse785 said:


> Again what intelligence feat does Minato have to put above Tobirama


You know.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (May 3, 2021)

Hasan said:


> Thank you. It was _this_ simple.
> 
> It's fairly straight-forward. He is highlighting that the chakra absorption ninjutsu is nullified _in connection _with Wood Dragon's ability to absorb the chakra, so it's the latter one—bolded. After all, ninjutsu is produced through chakra.


Maybe the absorbtion techniques wood dragon and preta path were cancelling each other out. It's possible


----------



## Animegoin (May 3, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Wood dragon is like the cherry on top, preta from an inferior rinnegan user absorbed a V2 8tails cloak in mete moments. Madura assrapes cucknato (my fave) with that combo, if he choses to use it. Not that the battle even progresses that far. Even with his asspulls my fave (Asspullnato) was shown to be the weakest of the 4 Hokage

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Empathy (May 3, 2021)

I don’t think Minato has the firepower to match the Rinnegan, mokuton, and perfect _Susanoo _with just 50% Kurama and no reliable SM to pair with it.


----------



## Goku (May 3, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Figured out Kamui after seeing it in action once.


Didn't Fu and Torune did the same?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Empathy said:


> I don’t think Minato has the firepower to match the Rinnegan and perfect _Susanoo _with just 50% Kurama and no reliable SM to pair with it.


Body Flicker and slice his fucking throat.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Vegito said:


> Didn't Fu and Torune did the same?


No. They got punked.


----------



## Fused (May 3, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> xDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> madara was dumb enough to get fooled by an edited monument which required sharingan to be read.
> the person editing it didn't have sharingan.
> he's not that smart in the end.


Retcon. Irrelevant.


----------



## Impulse (May 3, 2021)

sy6up said:


> No he just pitched the idea and as Hokage it was more an executive decesion. Has nothing to do with intelligence.


No he did created the system that Konoha has and was copied by every village 



sy6up said:


> I'm pretty sure that was Hiruzen but aight. And Minato had these weird mental blocks on him.


Hiruzen barely fought Obito in the war arc he got hit by Truth seeking ball and that was the end don't remember Hiruzen being there with Naruto,Sasuke,Minato and Tobirama

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Goku (May 3, 2021)

sy6up said:


> No. They got punked


But they knew his weakness when he makes physical contact with others.


----------



## Malik (May 3, 2021)

Minato fans are hilarious in this forum.

The fanfiction chakra link (people still don't know how FTG works)
He's smarter than Tobirama because..... he stole his FTG.
He stomps edo Madara in base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Kage 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Vegito said:


> But they knew his weakness when he makes physical contact with others.


Yeah it's implied they had prior intel.


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Malik said:


> Minato fans are hilarious in this forum.
> 
> The fanfiction chakra link (people still don't know how FTG works)
> He's smarter than Tobirama because..... he stole his FTG.
> He stomps edo Madara in base.


OMG PLEASE DEBUNK MEEEEE!


----------



## Empathy (May 3, 2021)

sy6up said:


> No. They got punked.



Why didn’t Tobirama think of that?


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Empathy said:


> Why didn’t Tobirama think of that?


Cuz Tobirama dumb.


----------



## Monarch (May 3, 2021)

Malik said:


> Minato fans are hilarious in this forum.
> 
> The fanfiction chakra link (people still don't know how FTG works)
> He's smarter than Tobirama because..... he stole his FTG.
> He stomps edo Madara in base.


If it was as easy with the chakra link then Tobirama could have negged Madara by touching his PS and teleporting inside the head to slice his throat open , or teleporting his Susanoo , but it never happened .

Hashirama was needed to fight him in order to bring him down .

Tobirama created 2 jutsus that made both Minato and his son relevant , created EDO Tensei , GKF , and discovered Juubito's weakness to senjutsu .

The denial is insane , if Minato could take on Demi-God tiers , he wouldn't have struggled against other High-Kages , and would have destroyed both A4 and Bee , instead of stalemating them .

It's also funny how Minato taking on BSM Naruto is unheard off , since BSM Naruto is also Founder Tier .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Impulse (May 3, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Cuz Tobirama dumb.


Tobirama fought Juubito that couldn't use Kamui so how would he know


----------



## Empathy (May 3, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Cuz Tobirama dumb.



You might be on to something.


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> No he did created the system that Konoha has and was copied by every village


OH SO YOU TELLIN' ME HE BUILT THE SCHOOL WITH HIS OWN HANDS?????


Impulse785 said:


> Hiruzen barely fought Obito in the war arc he got hit by Truth seeking ball and that was the end don't remember Hiruzen being there with Naruto,Sasuke,Minato and Tobirama


He defo was. He figured out how the TSO's work though. Tobirama ain't do that did he?


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Tobirama fought Juubito that couldn't use Kamui so how would he know


I'm just asking you what intelligence feat he has to combat that.

Lemme answer that for you. NONE.


----------



## dergeist (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> No he did created the system that Konoha has and was copied by every village
> 
> 
> Hiruzen barely fought Obito in the war arc he got hit by Truth seeking ball and that was the end don't remember Hiruzen being there with Naruto,Sasuke,Minato and Tobirama



Let's not forget he also figured out the SM weakness by mere observation, and the fact the TSBs can use negation jutsu, while Cucknato (my fave) was holding his micro-peepee in his hand. But Cucknato (my fave) is the greatest genius

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Empathy said:


> You might be on to something.


k

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Impulse (May 3, 2021)

sy6up said:


> I'm just asking you what intelligence feat he has to combat that.
> 
> Lemme answer that for you. NONE.


Figuring out that only senjutsu work on Obito reminder that Minato is a toad sage  didn't figure that out while his son did 

Make tactics that allow Naruto and Sasuke to hit Obito before his Truth seeking balls can reach either of them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Malik (May 3, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> If it was as easy with the chakra link then Tobirama could have negged Madara by touching his PS and teleporting inside the head to slice his throat open , or teleporting his Susanoo , but it never happened .
> 
> Hashirama was needed to fight him in order to bring him down .


Eh it doesn't matter, because the "chakra link" is just a Minato's ability, here. No one is using the same arguments for Tobirama. The double standards

Reactions: Like 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Goku (May 3, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Yeah it's implied they had prior intel.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (May 3, 2021)

Minato's never really depicted as someone who can solo all powerful figures in the world by his lonesome. 

So Madara.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Figuring out that only senjutsu work on Obito reminder that Minato is a toad sage didn't figure that out while his son did


Minato sucks at Senjutsu and doesn't use it in battle. So why would he think that?


Impulse785 said:


> Make tactics that allow Naruto and Sasuke to hit Obito before his Truth seeking balls can reach either of them


That was also Minato's tactic and Naruto and Sasuke made that tactic. Tobirama and Minato just adapted.


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Vegito said:


> *Spoiler*:
> 
> *Spoiler*:


Wha- what is that? Also that wasn't the secret of Obito's jutsu that Minato figured out.


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Minato's never really depicted as someone who can solo all powerful figures in the world by his lonesome.
> 
> So Madara.


where was Madara depicted to be able to defeat Kaguya, Isshiki and whatnot?  

last I checked he was defeated by a Zetsu...


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (May 3, 2021)

New Folder said:


> where was Madara depicted to be able to defeat Kaguya, Isshiki and whatnot?
> 
> last I checked he was defeated by a Zetsu...


You know what I mean


----------



## Itachi san88 (May 3, 2021)

I love this thread   

Anyway, the narrative (Kishimoto) placed Madara above Minato, NBD like it or no.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> Retcon. Irrelevant.


oh you don't like it so it's irrelevent. 
I SEE, that's how the game works.
thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> You know what I mean


So, the same as kurama that minato fought and sealed?


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Itachi san88 said:


> Anyway, the narrative (Kishimoto) placed Madara above Minato, NBD like it or no.


Feats > Your headcanon narrative.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (May 3, 2021)

New Folder said:


> So, the same as kurama that minato fought and sealed?


Yes. One Kurama. Not Kurama AND all of his buddies. And Minato defeat A, but not A AND all members of the five Kage. 

See the difference.


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Yes. One Kurama. Not Kurama AND all of his buddies. And Minato defeat A, but not A AND all members of the five Kage.
> 
> See the difference.


GET HIM!

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Yes. One Kurama. Not Kurama AND all of his buddies. And Minato defeat A, but not A AND all members of the five Kage.
> 
> See the difference.


Edo Madara can use Limbo & Gedu-Mazu as RT Madara?  

can you prove that?

Because I don't think you know what version this thread is about...


----------



## sy6up (May 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> Retcon. Irrelevant.


How was that retconned at all??


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2021)

dergeist said:


> In fanfic land, dear. If chakra link worked as you fap it, then Cucknato (my fave) would've been able to teleport all of the Juubito beast balls. Yet he confirmed he could only take one at a time



I read all the chapters before gender bender Madara happened and Minato said he cannot mark all four juubi bombs, chakra link was never brought up and Minato's chakra isn't even present in juubi bombs. 



dergeist said:


> Also, the moment it's absorbed it becomes the person's chakra, so changes. We didn't see Nagato don a V2 cloak, so makes the situation 10 times worse for my fave (cucknato)



Kakashi did not don a V2 cloak when he got handed over chakra by Kurama, chakra sharing does not always produce a cloak and it isn't even relevant here. Naruto shares chakra by making it compatible to a person and that still establishes a chakra link. Foreign chakra remains foreign chakra despite usage, it does not "become" a person's chakra.

The very basics of chakra in the manga makes sure gender bender Madara loses.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (May 3, 2021)

Imagine thinking that Cucknato is smarter than He who manipulated the entire planet, He Uchiha Madara. To think that, Is to be foolish.


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> If it was as easy with the chakra link then Tobirama could have negged Madara by touching his PS and teleporting inside the head to slice his throat open , or teleporting his Susanoo , but it never happened .


Tobirama can actually kill Madara with genjutsu but he never did just like Hashirama did not want to reach the battlefield quickly to save everyone.

Senjus brothers just like to change their mind for no reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Monarch (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> Tobirama can actually kill Madara with genjutsu but he never did just like Hashirama did not want to reach the battlefield quickly to save everyone.
> 
> Senjus brothers just like to change their mind for no reason.


And for some reason Minato also waited for the other Hokages instead of reaching the battlefield , which is consistent with what I've said earlier .

Also , Tobirama isn't a genjutsu user in the manga , only in the anime .

Or perhaps you are being sarcastic about him .


----------



## Goku (May 3, 2021)

New Folder said:


> So, the same as kurama that minato fought and sealed?


Why are you ignoring Kushina's existence?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Vegito said:


> Why are you ignoring Kushina's existence?


what does Kushina have to do with this thread?


----------



## Impulse (May 3, 2021)

New Folder said:


> So, the same as kurama that minato fought and sealed?


And died in the process

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> And died in the process


that move was dumb of him, but doesn't change the fact that Base Minato took on Kurama.

and Kurama is stronger than PS, no matter how much Madara's tards want to deny it.


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> And for some reason Minato also waited for the other Hokages instead of reaching the battlefield , which is consistent with what I've said earlier .


He is literally standing >at the battlefield< ready to defend the alliance once again.



This is the battlefield. He reached there, deflected the attack and also prepared their counter.

They are fighting over an entire mountain range because the attacks have gotten so big.

You have based your entire fanfiction on your own (wrong) interpretation of 'battefield', as if battlefield is a defined square arena.

Minato is there to defend the alliance and save lives, Hashirama isn't.

I too can claim anything by saying character X can do Y despite having nothing to prove it.

Hinata is actually the strongest character because her twin lion fist can break juubi into pieces, she just never felt like using it. Prove me wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> Hinata is actually the strongest character because her twin lion fist can break juubi into pieces, she just never felt like using it. Prove me wrong.


just keep it on topic, and use Minato 


Minato > JJ Obito.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Monarch (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> He is literally standing >at the battlefield< ready to defend the alliance once again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry , but Minato didn't do anything when he arrived at first , only after the other Hokages arrived next to him that he started helping .

I'm talking about the panel when Tobirama said that Minato's shunshin is faster .

By the time events happen in that panel you've posted , the other Hokages were also present .


----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> Imagine thinking that Cucknato is smarter than He who manipulated the entire planet, He Uchiha Madara. To think that, Is to be foolish.


was zetsu's tool and fool for the duration of the plot.
madaderp so smart that he thought that he created black zetsu lederp.
inb4 "MAH RETCON"


----------



## Impulse (May 3, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> was zetsu's tool and fool for the duration of the plot.
> madaderp so smart that he thought that he created black zetsu lederp.


And Minato was the man that didn't use sage mode against a man who he thought Madara Uchiha


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> And Minato was the man that didn't use sage mode against a man who he thought Madara Uchiha


he doesn't need to go full power against someone who lost to a Zetsu.  


but speaking of which, after Minato considered the possibility that the masked guy could be Madara
he didn't really care about him being madara or not, and was ready to take him down regardless.


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Maybe the absorbtion techniques wood dragon and preta path were cancelling each other out. It's possible


He would have said so clearly, no? That the Dragon was 'cancelling out' the chakra-absorption ninjutsu. In my opinion, his wording is quite precise in setting up the expectation—first, he states that Dragon absorbs chakra and _then_ notes that chakra-absorption ninjutsu is rendered null due to that. I reviewed the chapter—in the next page, he says: _"You can't move anymore... *and* you won't be able to absorb this next ninjutsu [i.e. Rasenshuriken] aimed at you!"_ So it definitely sounds like he used the Wood Dragon's chakra-absorption to prevent Madara from exercising the chakra-absorption technique at all. Furthermore, you may also want to consider that Madara had multitude of ways to escape the binding, but didn't, which further enforces the point.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> By the time events happen in that panel you've posted , the other Hokages were also present .



The first 4 pages of the chapter posted in order.


----------



## Fused (May 3, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> was zetsu's tool and fool for the duration of the plot.
> madaderp so smart that he thought that he created black zetsu lederp.
> inb4 "MAH RETCON"


Yeah because Kishimoto is a bad writer.

> Spends 100 chapters building up Madara as the final antagonist.

> Replaces him right before the battle even begins.



Like imagine if Frieza was replaced at the last second by some stupid random alien, you don't build up an antagonist for years only to throw them in the garbage bin at the end.


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> Yeah because Kishimoto is a bad writer.
> 
> > Spends 100 chapters building up Madara as the final antagonist.
> 
> ...


you do realize that without Kishi's bad writing,
1- Madara would have been killed Vs Hashirama (Izanagi is an asspull that contradicted what was established in Sasuke Vs Danzo & Obito Vs Konan)

2- he wouldn't have made it from the start as an ET. (he should have returned as he died, not in his prime. Like everyone else)

that without even mentioning the plethora of asspulls he had had throughout the War arc.
Literally, in EVERY single fight he had, there was a shit tons of asspulls and/or PIS/CIS so he could stay around. 


which is kinda ironic seeing how much Kishi gave to him.


----------



## Fused (May 3, 2021)

New Folder said:


> 1- Madara would have been killed Vs Hashirama (Izanagi is an asspull that contradicted what was established in Sasuke Vs Danzo & Obito Vs Konan)


It didn't contradict anything.


New Folder said:


> 2- he wouldn't have made it from the start as an ET. (he should have returned as he died, not in his prime. Like everyone else)


The Story addressed this, Kabuto specifically mentioned how Uchiha Madara was special compared to the other Reanimates.


----------



## Monarch (May 3, 2021)

Azula said:


> The first 4 pages of the chapter posted in order.



Alright , he managed to warp a Juubidama before the others arrived in a few panels .

It doesn't change the fact that he couldn't set up the barrier on his own , and needed the other Hokages for that , so your claim that Minato can use that barrier alone against Madara is disproven .

And furthermore , if either Hokage arrived there instead of Minato , things wouldn't have changed like I've said earlier , as neither Tobirama , Hiruzen , or Hashirama can set up that barrier on their own , so they would still have to wait for the other 3 .

Minato's usefulness in those panels came from his FTG barrier that allowed him to warp the Juubidama , and redirect it .

Outside of that , there wasn't much that he could do against the Juubi , or Madara . There are only so many Juubidamas he can warp before he runs out of chakra .

And before you ask me why didn't Hashirama used his full speed ( shunshin ) as I imply in order to get there faster , deal with Madara , and immobilize the Juubi sooner in order to save lives , keep in mind that Hashirama first had to set up the barrier along with the other Hokages before immobilizing the beast , and only after immobilizing the beast he could deal with Madara .

Add in the fact that he lacks a reliable way to deal with Juubidama since he isn't an FTG user who can use the FTG barrier , and we have another reason for him not using shunshin , as it wouldn't have made any difference .

Whereas with Minato it did , because he was the only Hokage who could warp the Juubidama .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 僕がキラだ (May 3, 2021)

Madara rapes and he can get his clones to gangbang the blonde chick.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> And Minato was the man that didn't use sage mode against a man who he thought Madara Uchiha


he won that fight anyway so like...point?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impulse (May 3, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> he won that fight anyway so like...point?


Would've won a lot easier which could have at least gave them chance of surviving possibly recognised Obito which would have ended the series right there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## sy6up (May 4, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Would've won a lot easier which could have at least gave them chance of surviving possibly recognised Obito which would have ended the series right there


He gets like 3 seconds in SM. You really think that would be the case?


----------



## Impulse (May 4, 2021)

sy6up said:


> He gets like 3 seconds in SM. You really think that would be the case?


Yea Sage mode is a power boost is it not no matter who it is


----------



## sy6up (May 4, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Yea Sage mode is a power boost is it not no matter who it is


Yeah. A power boost. Not a boost in detective skills.


----------



## Impulse (May 4, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Yeah. A power boost. Not a boost in detective skills.


Sage mode boost Minato sensing skills Although half of Obito body is made from zetsu/Hashirama cells he should recognise Obito charka from the halve that isn't covered with Hashirama cells


----------



## sy6up (May 4, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Sage mode boost Minato sensing skills Although half of Obito body is made from zetsu/Hashirama cells he should recognise Obito charka


I don't think it allows you to sense specific chakra's.


----------



## Monarch (May 4, 2021)

sy6up said:


> I don't think it allows you to sense specific chakra's.


Minato sensed Naruto's chakra even without Sage Mode .


----------



## sy6up (May 4, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Minato sensed Naruto's chakra even without Sage Mode .


If that's the case and he couldn't sense Obito's chakra, what the fuck will Sage Mode do?


----------



## Impulse (May 4, 2021)

sy6up said:


> If that's the case and he couldn't sense Obito's chakra, what the fuck will Sage Mode do?


Give him much better sensing skills 

Like how would Minato not recognise the charka of one his students?


----------



## sy6up (May 4, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Give him much better sensing skills


He already had naturally good sensing skills and he still couldn't do shit.


Impulse785 said:


> Like how would Minato not recognise the charka of one his students?


I don't know. You tell me.

Also since chakra is mental and spiritual in nature, the fact that his mentality and emotions have changed mean his chakra has changed.


----------



## Impulse (May 4, 2021)

sy6up said:


> He already had naturally good sensing skills and he still couldn't do shit.


Sage mode offer better sensing skills no matter how good the person is at sensing


----------



## sy6up (May 4, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Sage mode offer better sensing skills no matter how good the person is at sensing


Quantify it.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (May 4, 2021)

Mawt said:


> The disgrace of the Hokage


I don't see Hiruzen in thread.


----------



## Raiken (May 4, 2021)

Draw through RDS.

Unless Edo's can't use RDS. Then Madara Extreme Diffs.


----------



## Turrin (May 4, 2021)

Minato should have a better shot here then he’s being given credit for; he can use Charged TBB while avoiding attacks with FTG; and can even use Senjutsu to amp it. The power of that I would say has a decent shot against P-Susanoo.


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2021)

Turrin said:


> The power of that I would say has a decent shot against P-Susanoo.


PS is the one who should hope for a decent shot, not the other way around. lol

Madara's PS is overrated as fuck. 

----

Wonder if Kurama can use Byron Mode as well, now that it is a thing.  
(not that Minato will need it or anything, but it's an option nonetheless. )


----------



## Turrin (May 4, 2021)

New Folder said:


> PS is the one who should hope for a decent shot, not the other way around. lol
> 
> Madara's PS is overrated as fuck.
> 
> ...


I think it’s debatable.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

